# Sky Installation



## Berbatov (30 Aug 2007)

Got sky dish installed recently but instead of putting on chimney, person installing put on side of house and ran cables all over roof and down the back of house and drilled hole in wall to feed cable through.Just wondering should they have gone through attic?.i thought the roundy socket on wall was for this cable but the cable comes from outside and is connected to back of box full stop , it doesnt go near any socket on wall!! and i also thought that these cables should have been fed through attic. its a right lookin mess !!!...also there is a white cable going from box and connected in to phone socket..can this be taken out of phone socket and left free standing?..will it affect tv viewing?...any comments much appreciated


----------



## Dearg Doom (30 Aug 2007)

I think when you get free installation you don't get much - they do what's easiest for the installer, not necessarily the best job. I asked an installer to do mine but insisted on how I wanted it installed i.e. where i wanted the dish, where I wanted the cable runs, etc and agreed a price for him to do so. Did you tell the installer how you wanted it done?


----------



## Berbatov (30 Aug 2007)

yeah told them i wanted it put on chimney but they said they couldn't put it there for fear they'd break tiles on new roof....so they spent 10 minutes looking around the house to see best where they could put dish and i let them at it!!!...doesn't look the greatest to be honest.


----------



## gebbel (30 Aug 2007)

Berbatov said:


> yeah told them i wanted it put on chimney but they said they couldn't put it there for fear they'd break tiles on new roof


 
There is also a height restriction above which these guys should not work. In your case, it sounds like access to the chimney was also a problem. It`s a safety issue.


----------



## jhegarty (30 Aug 2007)

Berbatov said:


> instead of putting on chimney




Actually some people say you shouln't put it on a chimney on a modern house .... seem they have a tendency to do damange in high winds....


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

Berbatov said:


> i thought the roundy socket on wall was for this cable but the cable comes from outside and is connected to back of box full stop , it doesnt go near any socket on wall!!


Perhaps that is a cable _TV _socket or something? I guess that you could route the _SKY _cable by this or another wall socket with some rewiring but, as mentioned above, the installers probably just do what's easiest for themselves.


> also there is a white cable going from box and connected in to phone socket..can this be taken out of phone socket and left free standing?..will it affect tv viewing?


 The box needs to be connected to the phone line in some or all cases as it communicates over the line for certain purposes. Ask _SKY _about it or else check the _boards.ie Satellite _forum for more info.


----------



## Towger (30 Aug 2007)

The subcontractor installs (Sierra etc.) are not insured to put the dish on the chimney or to enter your attic. BTW you also need planning to have the dish on the chimney or sticking out beyond the front line of your house. 

Towger


----------



## Berbatov (30 Aug 2007)

why then does every 2nd house that i see have a dish on their chimney if in fact they need planning?...my guess is none of them have planning!!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

Berbatov said:


> why then does every 2nd house that i see have a dish on their chimney if in fact they need planning?...my guess is none of them have planning!!


I think you need planning if you install the dish on the front (e.g. front wall) of the house but not if it's on the roof below chimney height or within some limit of it. Also - as far as I know most reputable installers will not install a dish on a chimney stack at least due to the risk of structural damage to the house in high winds etc.


----------



## Towger (30 Aug 2007)

Berbatov said:


> why then does every 2nd house that i see have a dish on their chimney if in fact they need planning?...my guess is none of them have planning!!



Exactly, feel free to report them to your local authority. It is only a 12k fine and/or 2 years in jail.

See the picture on the bottom: [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

So I was nearly right!


----------



## Leo (30 Aug 2007)

You could re-route the cable yourself as you see fit. The only slightly tricky part to the installation is the allignment of the dish, and that has been done for you. You can buy stallite cable and the neccessary F connectors in electrical wholesalers or the likes of Maplin. 
Leo


----------



## buzzard (30 Aug 2007)

People who install their on their chimmeys or the front of the house may have no choice.

As for the chimmey, line of sight maybe a problem. This would be the same issue for the front of the house as the dish needs to be pointed towards the south-east to receive the sat. signal.

What I did with mine was that prior to SKY coming out I ran all the sat. cables upto the attic and they mounted the dish at the back of the house ( high near the facial soffit ) and then ran all cables through the facial soffit and connected them in the attic. The SKY engineer would'nt go into the atic but I got in and helped him run the cables up. This way I made sure that no cables are showing on the external walls and I got it installed the way I wanted to.

It's horrible to see dry-dashed walls with black sat cable running down the walls or as in the OP's case running over the tiles


----------



## pator (17 Sep 2007)

buzzard said:


> What I did with mine was that prior to SKY coming out I ran all the sat. cables upto the attic and they mounted the dish at the back of the house ( high near the facial soffit ) and then ran all cables through the facial soffit and connected them in the attic. The SKY engineer would'nt go into the atic but I got in and helped him run the cables up. This way I made sure that no cables are showing on the external walls and I got it installed the way I wanted to.


 
If they don't go into the attic how do they connect to the tv points? My tv points are on the moddle wall of the house so how else could you connect to them?  

I already have one cable coming in thru sofit for chorus can I connect to this and mayb run a second cable outside it and let the sky guy connect to that and tell me how to join them up in the attic?


----------



## buzzard (17 Sep 2007)

Where does the chorus point terminate at ? The chorus cable must run to the living room I assume. You will need to locate suitable cables runs up to the attic. Behind wardobes, hot press etc. When builders are construsting houses they don't give a rat's monkey about TV points. 

To join cables in the attic you will need two F-connectors and a F-conn joiner. Any electrical wholesaler or B&Q should have them. Don't purchase the F-Isolater as the red-eye won't work with this.


----------



## pator (18 Sep 2007)

Ya I have two cables running from the living room up to the attic, one of them is connected currently to a lead coming from chorus aerial and the other is not connected to anything at moment. 

Hopefully if the sky guy doesn't want to go into attic I will be able go get him to feed them in reasonable neatly thru facia/sofit and connect them myself. 

I have another cable running from the kitchen to the attic, can i connect this to one of the sky leads in the attic to work the magic eye?? (currently cable does nothing cause had to use video sender with chorus)


----------



## buzzard (18 Sep 2007)

Pator,

In order for the red eye to work, you have to run a cable from where the SKY box is situated to the extra TV. Their is an additional RF connector at the back of the box for this cable.

Another option for you is to run another cable up to the attic from where the SKY box is located and connect this cable to the cable that runs to the kitchen.

To activate this output you need to enter the SETUP menu and switch on.


----------

